# Windows! Curtains open or closed?



## Dougyb83 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just curious what everyone does. Our tiel is new to us so whenever he's out I have kept the curtains closed as I don't want him crashing into the glass. The last two days I have opened the curtains a little (enough so that he can fit through if he wanted but not too far) and he hasn't tried to head for freedom yet.

However does everyone teach there tiels about windows?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly, call me irresponsible, but my birds are fully flighted, and they can fly anywhere they want, so no, I don't close curtains. Our lights suck, so bringing in natural daylight is all we have. And yes, both of my birds have bonked into the window. But they were both fine and they learned that windows aren't something to fly towards


----------



## Dougyb83 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ours is fully flighted too, just hoping to avoid that bang, crash sound. Think I'm going to keep opening them bit by bit. I can't be sat with my curtains closed all weekend again lol.


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

I keep them closed out of fear. She's not too great of a flier and once tried to land inside a photo on my wall, so I don't trust her with windows. 

She'll crash into things regardless, though. She's tried to land inside posters at least three times since we got her and I'm not too sure she's learned her lesson. She's about 90% flighted, only one feather on both wings are still clipped.


----------



## Dougyb83 (Nov 26, 2017)

Well I took the dive and opened the curtains bit by bit over the last couple of days. We had a couple of bumps at slow speed (I think he knew to be cautious) but has quickly learned he can't get out so I'm very happy with that result.
He is quite a good flyer anyway and isn't too clumsy which I think has helped


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Several years ago I lost my favorite bird because he took it into his head to try and fly through a window that he knew perfectly well was there. Ever since then I've kept my birds lightly clipped - not enough to stop them from flying, but enough to slow them down and hopefully keep them safe. 

Mini blinds are a wonderful thing for bird safety. With the slats in the "open" position, the light comes through but there's no danger of birds crashing into the glass.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My curtains are 50-50 open/closed, but there is a tree in front of my window anyway. Bright light makes my boy go mad, otherwise he is a very good pilot, always stopping at exactly the right moment, but not all cockatiels are the same.
My boy likes to look out of the window. There are a lot of birds outside, including cockatoos.


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

We have never closed our curtains and Oscar has grown up with the situation. We used to have leaded windows but replaced them with clear glass. For a few days he avoided the window, which he stands and stares out of all the time, because it had changed but he has been back to normal ever since. He once flew into the lounge door which has glass in, but he was flying slowly and didn't hurt himself.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

We have light mesh curtains over our windows so that light is able to come through and the birds can land and grip the mesh without striking the windows behind it.


----------

